# Guitar Pedals Rack? Something to fit in a 2U space...



## ryanstrong (Oct 9, 2017)

Anyone know of a good solution to put in a 2U space in the studio that would be a like a drawer and you could put a bunch of daisy chained guitar pedals in?


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 9, 2017)

I would recommend the Middle Atlantic pull out rack shelf.







And use 3M dual lock to fasten your pedals down.


----------



## ryanstrong (Oct 9, 2017)

How do you handle power for your pedals?


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 9, 2017)

If you need to make this portable look at SKB lightweight rack cases.

Also check out Christian Henson's Fukk box build.


----------



## ryanstrong (Oct 9, 2017)

Thank you. No need for portability, going to be a studio only rack.


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 9, 2017)

3 options for power Ryan...

Rechargeable 9V batteries for pedals that use them. Although lifespan can be short compared to Alkaline's.

Dedicated multiple pedal power units like this for ie
http://gatorcases.com/products/guitar/pedal-boards-and-stands/g-bus/instument-pedalpower/pedal-board-power-supply-g-bus-8-us/
There are many others out there

A standard rackmount Furman power strip or power strip with protection using wall wart eliminator extensions.
https://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=5296

Plan everything out on graph paper.



ryanstrong said:


> How do you handle power for your pedals?


----------



## TheNorseman (Oct 9, 2017)

Just out of curiosity, what pedals are you using?


----------



## ryanstrong (Oct 9, 2017)

TheNorseman said:


> Just out of curiosity, what pedals are you using?


Still building. I just got a couple from JHS a local pedal maker here.

The Colorbox...
https://www.jhspedals.com/products/guitar-pedals/colourbox/

The Emperor
https://www.jhspedals.com/products/guitar-pedals/emperor/

Few distortions... ProCo RAT, and Tech21 CompTortion.

I really want to set up something that I can quickly send audio out of my DAW to it or run a guitar through it .


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 14, 2017)

I use SKB for its open air design.
2U for dual TC Electronics Fireworx and top 2U for Modules/pedals.

https://www.skbcases.com/industrial/products/prod-detail.php?d=c50&id=919&s=s#.WeI1MtFlChA


----------



## Astronaut FX (Oct 14, 2017)

Big fan of Voodoo Labs for powering pedals. If you go with only a 2U rack, be mindful of how much vertical space you’ll need for your pedals. Some can be too tall for 2U.


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 14, 2017)

Here's more 2U/4U custom designs.
I never did complete my order with them, but you can get these with or without panels, with or without rails.
For Tubes or just electronics based pedals the open sides are handy, helps fir wiring too.

Much cheaper than the SKB.
But the flight case is why the iFly are more expensive.

http://www.starcase.com/professional_series_server_rack_kits_s/386.htm


----------



## mc_deli (Oct 15, 2017)

Cioks is great for pedal power supplies. I have a couple of theirs.


----------

